# Miraculous recovery



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anybody else's Golden miraculously recover as soon as the vet appointment is made?

Penny is leaping and bounding through the house as if she were 9 1/2 months old instead of 9 1/2 years. :doh: I'm sure not sad about it and she's going in anyway but sheesh...talk about a roller coaster!

I count my blessings.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im glad Penny has her bounce back - YIPPEE!
But still glad your going in for a check....an extra set of eyes on her never hurts!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is like going to dentist, as soon as you are there it doesn't hurt anymore. I am glad she is ok.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, I knew you guys wouldn't laugh at me for being overly worried, overly cautious and feeling overly stupid. The back story is that this will be the 3rd time I've taken a 'sick' Golden to the vet's when she is bouncing off the walls. I took our first Golden in for something or other and she practically leaped OVER the counter to get to the receptionists. They asked "Is THIS the sick Golden"? In my smallest voice "well, yes, she was at home".

Again, I count my blessings.

p.s. if PenPen could talk, we wouldn't have to thru this.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

yay! I'm so happy she has bounced back.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, brought in Deardra and Tucker a few times for lameness. Walk them up and down the hallway at the vets and of course they were fine :doh: How has the weather been? I swear Tucker could tell when it was going to rain. Arthritis is no fun, good and not so good days.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We turned cooler but sunny. Not your typical cold, rainy arthritis weather.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had to chuckle, I've often said the surest cure for any ailment is make a doctor's appointment and it will be gone before you get there.
Glad to hear she's better!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Been there, done that for both me and Jaro.


----------

